# Hour by Hour Account of Ebola Patient and Family



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For quarantined relatives in U.S. Ebola case, extra cautions, hope and prayer - The Washington Post

I find it disturbing how this was handled. It is almost as if everyone was in denial and refused to respond to the situation properly.

The article focused on the blanket that was taken to the hospital waiting room. The blanket the sick man wore until the ambulance took him away.



> So the family continued to wait, watching people come and go through the emergency room. All the while, the neatly folded blanket that hours earlier had covered the first person in this country to be diagnosed with Ebola lay on the chair next to Jallah. The virus can be contagious on surfaces from a few hours to a couple days depending on the material and exposure to sunlight.


Remember that thread I started about the Army's research on Ebola transmission in temperate climates during the winter?

There is no doubt in my mind we would have all handled the situation differently, whether we were the family or the hospital staff.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, the man's helper woman is bumming and will be glad when it is all over. For them it is, the ones they got carry on....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's advice to all regarding the ebola;

If you are in West Africa, stay the hell there. If you want to go to West Africa, stay the hell wherever you are. Nothing good happens in West Africa.

Thanks

Your Friend 

Slippy


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Slippy's advice to all regarding the ebola;
> 
> If you are in West Africa, stay the hell there. If you want to go to West Africa, stay the hell wherever you are. Nothing good happens in West Africa.
> 
> ...


West Africa = being out at 1AM


----------

